# something I never expected...



## philosobear (Mar 10, 2007)

through years of living at a 'healthy' weight, and sometimes having a very fashionably muscled body, I don't think I have ever felt quite so confident or complete as I do now with a round belly relaxed and spreading on my lap. I feel right. In fact I feel like a man. 

funny that...


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 10, 2007)

Way to go. 

I've never felt happier than at my current size (20W). Even when family members make their little comments like "if you can pinch an inch..." or "you know, D, you should watch your weight or those hips will take on a life of their own..." I just laugh, _sometimes_ put them in their place, and more amazingly find myself not at all upset or hurt by the comments- which, a couple years ago, would have been a different story.


----------



## philosobear (Mar 10, 2007)

It's true, you can actually start enjoying the comments. They just remind me of something I'm happy with. My favourite one was a brilliant moment of directness from the younger sister of a friend of mine "I'm sure you're bigger and chunkier than you used to be, she said. She shouldn't have said it, and I shouldn't have been alright with it, and everyone except us was non-plussed. It felt great!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 10, 2007)

That's awesome, Philisobear! And that confidence is sooo sexy.

I will refrain from saying pix pls thx....but still, pix pls thx.  

PS: haven't posted on this part of the board before, so, hi! *waves*


----------



## philosobear (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Waxwing, take a pew...


I've never posted a picture before but...dimensions has given me a great deal...I think it's time to show my face on it! 

cheers all 

View attachment post.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 11, 2007)

*falls over*

what an incredibly handsome guy. 

i would *try* to hit on you in a bar (and by *try* i mean consider and run away shy). 

It's amazing how much pride Dimensions gives, isn't it? It has for me as well, or at least it's in the process of doing so. 

Crap. Now I have an awkward crush. i'll offer to buy you a drink and then stumble while i go to buy it.


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2007)

*swwwwwoooooon* :wubu:


----------



## philosobear (Mar 11, 2007)

Thankyou Waxwing, that's uncommonly kind! If you can lob a beer across the atlantic, then I will throw you a cup of tea. It may be a bit cold when it arrives, and it will probably have albatrosses in it, but should be none the worse for their salty tang.
The falling over thing is less difficult on the internet, I find. I can certainly be bolder here. I have to say that the real acceptance probably comes from my girlfriend, who I met here. Close involvement with real people, the tips of whose icebergs show here has taught me a huge amount, and also the growing sense of safety in numbers, the sheer diversity of characters involved. It's pretty cool, if, as a recent thread suggested, somewhat fattening!


----------



## Obesus (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes! There is a definitely Ho-Tei feeling of Prana in that belly, eh? We shall recommence our philosophical and Hermetic musings soon in the Tantric thread, wherein the secrets of the belly magnanimous shall stand revealed! Congratulations to you, brother, on taking the plunge into bellydom! Huzzah!:bow:


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 11, 2007)

Obesus (oh thou of my hometown), we should create a rite for the plunge into bellydom. Really just an excuse for a tremendous party.


----------



## Obesus (Mar 11, 2007)

Lo! Indeed, many, so many are the years that I have sought for the ritual event here in this City to anchor our glorious bellies to the Earth for a journey from the Megalithic energies of Maltese Megalithia to the top of the Stratosphere and the summit of the Mountain of the Philosophers....or a party, at least!! Maybe even a sacred buffet!:eat2: :eat1:  I am thinking that the Ordo Ceresia Obesi Magna might sponsor such an event and even rent Balazo Gallery for an evening were there sufficient folks to attend....I shall speak to my people! Thank you for the divine inspiration!:bow: 
Say...I did kind of start it all off many years ago with the ritual events we did in our Performance Art with Kristine Ambrosia...it deserves to continue!



Waxwing said:


> Obesus (oh thou of my hometown), we should create a rite for the plunge into bellydom. Really just an excuse for a tremendous party.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 11, 2007)

If you do that I'm moving back to San Francisco.


----------



## Obesus (Mar 11, 2007)

I must needs do some PR work here! Then there are the giant megalithic temple bits and such! I will need an NEA grant for the food too!  Seriously, this is a magnificent idea! Flying folks over from the Old Country is essential, since we need Philosobear and vous at minimum! I will approach some foundations of interest! (PS...this is me circa 1986 for the "People" magazine article doing a performance at the Art Motel.....before the additional hundred pounds! I am thinking this may inspire our Philosobear to consider the life of the Obesi for himself! If I can do it...."



Waxwing said:


> If you do that I'm moving back to San Francisco.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 11, 2007)

A brilliant idea if ever I heard one.

Someone draft a grant proposal.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 11, 2007)

philosobear said:


> through years of living at a 'healthy' weight, and sometimes having a very fashionably muscled body, I don't think I have ever felt quite so confident or complete as I do now with a round belly relaxed and spreading on my lap. I feel right. In fact I feel like a man.
> 
> funny that...



'til you developed that belly, many would say you weren't:eat2: as much a man!


----------



## philosobear (Mar 13, 2007)

wow, Obesus, it's good to hear from you again! Yes, much of my affection for my belly, and my growing respect for bellies in general, is the association with a powerful energy body, relaxed and strong. My own energy practices have been of a back to basics variety lately, just learning how to breathe again, but even these have allowed my belly to relax and swell. 

Obesus, you really were quite slight back in the day...slighter than I am now...that is indeed food for thought...

A rite for the plunge into bellydom is quite a dizzying idea...I am wondering at what point novices would be deemed ready for this...would it be at a point of psychological commitment...perhaps the weight at which one would find it difficult ever to be thin again, gaining those last few pounds that make any future diet descisions simply between being fat and being fatter...

....I don't know where this point lies for me (perhaps I a sage to guide me on that one) but I think about it with a delicious dread. Given how innefective my occasional repentance diets have been, it is perhaps not far away...

...in the meantime, I think you guys should have that party!


----------



## Tomos (Mar 15, 2007)

philosobear said:


> through years of living at a 'healthy' weight, and sometimes having a very fashionably muscled body, I don't think I have ever felt quite so confident or complete as I do now with a round belly relaxed and spreading on my lap. I feel right. In fact I feel like a man.
> 
> funny that...




I've been gaining for just short of two months now and feel exactly the same way. I really don't know why but I feel quite proud of my belly, it gives me more confidence because I like it. Whether anyone else does or not is secondary. 

I used be a soccer player so I've always been fit and healthy but a while back I tore a cruciate ligament right through so my soccer days are over . I've always fantasised about having a big belly though, for as long as I can remember, so I decided to seize the opportunity . I still go to the gym regularly and try to keep fit and strong so I haven't entirely let go and don't intend to. I don't work on my abs anymore though, what's the point, they aren't going to see the light of day again . I doubt I could run a marathon anymore either. I definitely feel happy though. Much more relaxed and easy-going. I feel better, I get on with people better and the gym work is actually more productive because my high-fat diet is also extremely high in protein.

I love it when good things come out of bad things.


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomos said:


> I don't work on my abs anymore though, what's the point, they aren't going to see the light of day again .







:blink: Why ever not?


----------



## Tomos (Mar 15, 2007)

Red said:


> :blink: Why ever not?



They're becoming somewhat... covered. It gets a harder to do situps suprisingly fast when you start growing a belly too.


----------



## philosobear (Mar 15, 2007)

"...it gives me more confidence because I like it. Whether anyone else does or not is secondary..."

that's about the shape of it!


----------



## lemmink (Mar 16, 2007)

My bf seems to have a lot more confidence since he put on 30+ pounds... he likes dressing up and wearing shirts that (gasp) show his arms, for one thing. He's never done the dimensions thing, though... just knows he looks hella sexier with the extra weight.


----------



## philosobear (Mar 18, 2007)

sounds like yous done good things to this man's body AND his mind!


----------



## lemmink (Mar 18, 2007)

philosobear said:


> sounds like yous done good things to this man's body AND his mind!



I figure one follows the other... some people just function emotionally sooo much better when they aren't thin. (of course other people are completely the opposite).


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 20, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I figure one follows the other... some people just function emotionally sooo much better when they aren't thin. (of course other people are completely the opposite).



Absolutely true! I'm one - thinner or dieting me is grumpy and unhappy me!


----------



## philosobear (Mar 20, 2007)

this is true for me too...my fat phases are less stressed phases...


----------

